# Dog eyelashes?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TrinitieK said:


> Can you tell I am a new doggie mommy? Gracie just came up to me and had all these little hairs loose near her eyes. I am trying to get them all. Do dogs have eyelashes? They are shorter than her regular hair. Sorry, thought I would ask though.


 
Dogs do have eyelashes. I am somewhat confused by your post. Were these hairs actully loose around her eyes, as would either shed hair or clipped hair be? When you say you are trying to get them all, are you plucking them?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes they do, but more likely its her short facial hairs you're seeing. She's probably shedding.

Pointgold, I love your new avatar!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is probably shedding and it is loose hair. They do have eyelashes and some dogs have really long ones.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I love doggie eyelashes, they are so pretty. The hairs your see are just short facial hairs that are shedding. I see them on Tucker all the time


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Dogs do have eyelashes. I am somewhat confused by your post. Were these hairs actully loose around her eyes, as would either shed hair or clipped hair be? When you say you are trying to get them all, are you plucking them?


No, I wasn't plucking them. She came up to me and had loose hairs all over her face and I was thinking a few of them were eyelashes. She probably needs a good brushing because she is shedding.


----------

